# Hemlock Mulch



## Mike140 (Apr 9, 2007)

My landscaper is suggesting putting down Hemlock Mulch. Does anyone know if this is poisonous? What do you recommend?


----------



## tannernoodle (Mar 19, 2008)

Never heard of it. I'd google it.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I always thought Hemlock was poisonous, but the ASPCA has it listed under non-toxic. If the plant is okay, I'm thinking the mulch would be too. I'd still try to keep your pup from eating it just because mulch of any kind can't be real good for them. :yuck: 
Here ya go - they give a whole listing of toxic and non-toxic plants. 
http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagename=pro_apcc_nontoxicplants


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Before using it you may want to get the mfg. safety data sheet and read through it to be safe.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Yes it is a poison but made up by a homophatic vet its great for Cancer !!!!

Maggie


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Hemlock can be different things, hence the confusion.

Water hemlock (Cicuta douglasii/Cicuta maculata) and poison hemlock (Conium maculatum) are weed-like tuberous flowering plants reaching up to 10 feet high and are highly toxic.

Hemlock mulch, from what I've gathered, is made out of a kind of pine tree (Tsuga canadiensis, Tsuga caroliniana, etc.) and is not toxic. It seems that the common name "hemlock" was given to the tree due to the smell arising from its crushed leaves which is reminiscent of the scent given by the toxic hemlock plants. Talk about a bad choice for a name !


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Scots has a mulch I use. It's free of recycled wood that can contain formaldehyde and such. It doesn't cost that much more either. Do not use Coco mulch.


----------



## Mike140 (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for all of your responses. My wife is partial to the color of the hemlock mulch. Reily didn't bother with the mulch we had down before, so I really don't think it is that much of an issue with her eating it. Now keeping her from running through and spreading it all over the place is another issue. I just wanted to make sure we weren't asking for any problems.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Thalie said:


> Hemlock can be different things, hence the confusion.
> 
> Water hemlock (Cicuta douglasii/Cicuta maculata) and poison hemlock (Conium maculatum) are weed-like tuberous flowering plants reaching up to 10 feet high and are highly toxic.
> 
> Hemlock mulch, from what I've gathered, is made out of a kind of pine tree (Tsuga canadiensis, Tsuga caroliniana, etc.) and is not toxic. It seems that the common name "hemlock" was given to the tree due to the smell arising from its crushed leaves which is reminiscent of the scent given by the toxic hemlock plants. Talk about a bad choice for a name !


Aha. Thanks for clearing that up! That explains why I always thought it was poisonous...


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Thalie said:


> Hemlock can be different things, hence the confusion.
> 
> Water hemlock (Cicuta douglasii/Cicuta maculata) and poison hemlock (Conium maculatum) are weed-like tuberous flowering plants reaching up to 10 feet high and are highly toxic.
> 
> Hemlock mulch, from what I've gathered, is made out of a kind of pine tree (Tsuga canadiensis, Tsuga caroliniana, etc.) and is not toxic. It seems that the common name "hemlock" was given to the tree due to the smell arising from its crushed leaves which is reminiscent of the scent given by the toxic hemlock plants. Talk about a bad choice for a name !


Very good post

Theres True Hemlock and Water Hemlock.
http://www.botanical.com/botanical/mgmh/h/hemloc18.html

The water hemlock plant often grows by streams and creeks and looks much like Wild Carrot (Queen Anne's Lace). One difference to note is the Water Hemlock has distinctive purple stripes/spots on the stem, Queen Anne's Lace doesn't.

http://www.botanical.com/botanical/mgmh/h/hemwat19.html

Queen Annes Lace/Wild Carrot:
http://www.ct-botanical-society.org/galleries/daucuscaro.html


----------

